# Christmas Tree Shoppes 2008 Halloween Rolling Out



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Was in Christmas Tree Shoppes last night and saw they had started putting their Halloween stuff out. I scored 4 bags of bones at 6.99 and one of those talking haunted books.

Here's some pics of what they have out so far...














































-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

-TM


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

oooo - the bag of bones look good - I'll have to stop in and check them out. thanks.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> oooo - the bag of bones look good - I'll have to stop in and check them out. thanks.


Check them best you can before buying them. Two of them the first time had broken appendages so I went back to the shelf of was pretty picky and still ended up with a cracked toe so far. Me guesses the employees are reckless with them as they are painted styrofoam and quite fragile. But for 7 bucks a bag, not a bad bargain.

-TM


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

What a haul man! Why can't places around me do stuff like this!?!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Christmas Tree Shoppes? I just looked at their site and they have some locations in MA. Might have to stop by on the way back from Salem.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Definetly have to check that out this week, thanks TM!:devil:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I did stop by yesterday and got 2 bags of bones - no damage that I can see - but you're right - you have to look thru everything carefully - alot of the stuff had ripped packaging and there were alot of broken items on the shelves. thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Went back on Sunday (needed cushions for the chairs I bought Friday night) and they had put more stuff out including 28" tombstones (4 styles of which I bought one of each) for $6.99, a foam skeleton (bought one of those too) for $6.99, and skulls with lighted eyes (evidently made from the same skull included in the Bag of Bones) also for $5.99 (I believe, can't remember the price exactly but wasn't all too expensive). I have pics loaded on my phone but don't have my microSD card reader here at the office to pull them for posting.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> I did stop by yesterday and got 2 bags of bones - no damage that I can see - but you're right - you have to look thru everything carefully - alot of the stuff had ripped packaging and there were alot of broken items on the shelves. thanks again for the tip.


No problem at all. I noticed the broken pieces on a lot of their Halloween goodies. Just to be devil's advocate it could be their shipping company and not their employees since there's apparently a consistency of things broken between stores across the country.

Definitely examine your goods before purchase, the first skeleton I grabbed on my second trip also had some broken parts. I sifted through the pile to find the best.

-TM


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> No problem at all. I noticed the broken pieces on a lot of their Halloween goodies. Just to be devil's advocate it could be their shipping company and not their employees since there's apparently a consistency of things broken between stores across the country.


As far as I can tell, it probably isn't the store. I picked up a couple of bags last year from two different places (neither of them the Christmas Tree Shop) and had a couple of broken fingers or toes. I think that they're really not high quality, and as such, the quality control in China isn't too hot.

Seven bucks is a great deal though, because I think I spent around $15 last year.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

TM

Was that the CTS in the West Haven-Milford area or in waterford?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

spidermonkey said:


> TM
> 
> Was that the CTS in the West Haven-Milford area or in waterford?


No, it's the one in Manchester on the top of the hill next to Guitar Center.

-TM


----------

